# Out of Africa, Back in Las Vegas...



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm back in the US after a month's gig in Africa. We got here to Vegas yesterday afternoon. Last night I danced with Toni Braxton at the Flamingo. She was all over my fine Latino butt :icon_smile_wink:

I'll post pictures later on when I get to Houston and update my Vegas blog. Much to report so far...

Later,

M8


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

M8:

*Welcome back.*

So that's why Toni didn't show up for my date with her!


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Dr Livingston, I presume?


----------

